# Police Officer Brian Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Brian Jones*

Norfolk Police Department, Virginia

End of Watch: Friday, May 30, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/30/2014
*Weapon:* Rifle
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Brian Jones was shot and killed from ambush in the 7400 block of Wellington Road while investigating an earlier shooting.

Shortly before 11:00 pm the subject had been randomly firing his gun at citizens as he drove down Chesapeake Boulevard, killing a 17-year-old boy. A short time later Officer Jones located the vehicle parked outside of the subject's home on Wellington Road. An off duty officer responded to back him up and, while they were assessing the situation, the subject opened fire on them with a high powered rifle from inside his home.

Both officers were wounded in the gunfire. They were both transported to Sentara Norfolk General Hospital where Officer Jones succumbed to his wounds.

The subject fled the scene in his vehicle but was located by another officer. After the vehicle crashed the subject exited with a firearm and began struggling with the officer who pursued him. The subject was shot and killed during the ensuing struggle.

Officer Jones was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the Norfolk Police Department for five years. He was assigned to the Third Patrol Division. He was survived by his wife and three young children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Michael Goldsmith
Norfolk Police Department
100 Brooke Avenue
Norfolk, VA 23510

Phone: (757) 664-3277

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22085-police-officer-brian-jones#ixzz33JS7Y4cS


----------

